# xena pics



## rissyk (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't been on the forum lately, but I got a new camera on Christmas, so I wanted to show everyone some photos of xena. 

Easter photo
http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/

close up
http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/

bathroom break
http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... E=snapfish

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/

thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute  and I love the name! I have a girl name Xena too


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

what a cute little chubber!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

everyone thinks I'm crazy when I pose my Wimbley next to things like that! :lol: I'm glad to see someone else does it too!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, what a cute big girl!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cute girl! I love her expressions


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I love the picture of her peeking through the blades of grass!


----------



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww she's adorable! I'm going to be one of you ladies that does the photo shoots, already know it :-D


----------



## bangeranggg (Apr 28, 2010)

Xena is beautiful! I love the Easter basket photos.


----------



## rissyk (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks everyone, I love to do photoshoots with her!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Aww, she looks like a spikey beach ball! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics, she is too cute


----------

